

Super-capacitor Wires, for use in electric cars - jonwachob91
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8_BGWWMS8QhakJyZGRJSkROSzQ/view?usp=sharing

======
jonwachob91
A more detailed paper can be found at
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8_BGWWMS8QhaUtOeXJGVU9vVmM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8_BGWWMS8QhaUtOeXJGVU9vVmM/view?usp=sharing)

The research team that wrote these papers is working on bringing the wires to
the commercial market through electric cars and other devices.

